# Bestandeeeeen:)



## Scorpion85 (13. November 2010)

Hab heute meine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt! Als ich allerdings den Prüfungsbogen abgegeben habe, hatte ich die ganze Zeit ein total besch....... Gefühl, allerdings zu Unrecht!  
Gegen 17:30 hab ich dann endlich den Schein vor mir liegen gehabt und wer genau hingehört hat, konnte ein Geräusch hören, denn mir ist ein ziemlich großer Stein von meiner Pumpe gefallen! xD Zum Glück hatte ich noch die seelische Unterstützung vom Champagnermädchen die mir ein bisschen die Nervosität nehmen konnte! xD

Ja, nun gehör ich endlich auch zu den Petrusjüngern und hoffe demnächst mal ans Wasser zu können und nen paar dicke Fische zu überlisten! Naja zum Anfang würde mir auch schon nen kleiner Schniepel-Barsch reichen, würd ich mir auch n Ast abfreun! xD

So genug gelabert! xD

LG und GN8
Chris!


----------



## schadstoff (13. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch !#h


----------



## snofla (14. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch zur bestandenen prüfung,ich hab damals nur die beiden aussenseiten des doppelbogens ausgefüllt..........prüfer"sind sie fertig ich ja klar".........auf einmal sehe ich die innenseiten......f....u..c....k... off........aber es hat noch gereicht


----------



## Assigned (14. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Hi,
erstmal Glückwunsch... Aber sagh mal, du hast nicht zufällig in Gö, deine Prüfung gestern abgelegt?
Gruß


----------



## Scorpion85 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Doch doch, habe ich! Ich hatte so ne Olive Regenjacke an und n Cappi aufm Kopp!

Wieso? Hast du gestern auch deine Prüfung in Gö abgelegt?


----------



## Assigned (14. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Jop, habe ich....
Ist ja cool, hier Leute aus dem Kurs wieder zu treffen 

Ich war gestern mit Sweatjacke und Lederjacke in der hintersten Reihe da...
Weißt du vielleicht, ob hier noch mehr Leute aus dem Kurs sind?
Sonst könnte man ja mal ein "Gemeinschaftsangeln" im Frühjahr oder Sommer organisieren 

Gruß


----------



## Scorpion85 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Nee weiß ich leider nicht, aber können ja einen Aufruf durch einen neuen Thread starten ^^ Unter Angeln Allgemein oder so, vllt meldet sich ja wer! Nur bin grad mit Handy online, da ist das Threaderstellen immer so blöd! ^^


----------



## Assigned (14. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Alles klar, dann werd ich mal einen Thread erstellen, vllt bekommen wir noch welche zusammen #6

Viele haben ja gestern beim Kurs noch Tel. Nummern und Visitenkarten getauscht...
Ich bin gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## Scorpion85 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Ja bin auch mal gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen was sich so ergibt 

Hab ich garnicht mitbekommen das die sich ausgetauscht haben da^^


----------



## micha84 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

ohhhhh ein weltwunder ein bvb fan die fischerprüfung bestanden hahaha spass hier ist fischer board sowas gehört hier nicht rein 



mein dickes glückwunsch :vik::vik: der frühling kann jetzt wohl kommen. in unseren landkreis ist es einbisschen komplexer als bei euch..... wir müssen am 19. nov die prüfung abgeben die tests kommen von einer firma wo das ganze übernommen haben.... dan gibt man die prüfung ab und geht wieder heim und die prüfung wird von der firma überprüft und das dauert bis zu 2 wochen und dan bekommt man ein brief ob man bestanden hat oder nicht wen ja darfst noch ins rathaus gehen und das geht auch 2 wochen.
also viel komplexer als es sein sollte..... das forum hier ist echt spitze habe auch einen teilnehmer hier schon getroffen


----------



## Scorpion85 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

xD Wat soll das denn heißen? ^^

Man gut das ich nicht so lang warten musste aufs Scheinchen ^^ Ist finde ich ziemlich doof geregelt bei euch  Wo kommsten her?

LG
Chris


----------



## Champagnermädchen (15. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

|schild-g



:vik:



haste gut gemacht |stolz:


----------



## Scorpion85 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Hatte ja gute Unterstützung! Ich danke dir :vik:


----------



## micha84 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*



Scorpion85 schrieb:


> xD Wat soll das denn heißen? ^^
> 
> Man gut das ich nicht so lang warten musste aufs Scheinchen ^^ Ist finde ich ziemlich doof geregelt bei euch  Wo kommsten her?
> 
> ...





ich komme aus baden-wütemberg ob es in ganzen BW so ist weiss ich nicht aber offensichtlich ist der aufwand der prüfungen zu verwerten so hoch das es wohl eine exterene firma billiger machen kann.
aber naja wir sind es gewohnt das wir hier in süden (BW und Bayern) wohl die härteste gesetze haben


----------



## Scorpion85 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Hehe dann bin ich aber froh das ich in Niedersachsen wohne xD Manche Sachen sind komisch geregelt finde ich!

Wünsche dir aber viel Glück! Und das die Zeit schnell verfliegt  Ich kann nur sagen, mir kams ziemlich lange vor!

LG
Chris


----------



## Hering 58 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## iguana57 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Bestandeeeeen*

Hi..

Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal mit ran 

Hatte gestern auch meine Prüfung und auch Bestannnndddeenn |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Jetzt kann das endlich los gehen..|supergri


----------

